# finally got a ferret



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

o I just adopted a ferret from a rescue. His name is Ferngulley but isnt familiar with his name yet. Not sure if I will keep the name but here he is


----------



## bluenova_11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool he's really cute! You should subscribe to the ferret page


----------



## JulianBashir (Oct 2, 2014)

He's precious! I love his little face.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

With ferrets they are similar to rats and need a companion. So I would spend a lot of time with him or get another. He's very cute though! I've always wanted a ferret but my mom said it would be crossing the line since they stink. (Even though petsmart is loaded with stuff to make them not stink D


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

He does not get along with other ferrets and he doesnt acknowledge the others.. The rescue usually wont let them go to a home without other ferrets but he was better suited as an only ferret. They do smell, but not really any more than rats.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

LeStan82 said:


> He does not get along with other ferrets. The rescue usually wont let them go to a home without other ferrets but he was better suited as an only ferret.


Oh, well then that's understandable. Still should probably play with him a lot.


----------

